# Canon 70D or Nikon D7100



## ajayashish (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi, 
I would like to have your opinion and reason in choosing between Canon 70D and Nikon D7100.

I am doing hobby photography for last 3-4 yrs and now want to change my camera and have sold my old canon 1000D along with all the lens so that I can start fresh.

I have a inclination towards Canon 70D because of its Flexible display and better live view performance though i am not into video and might just take casual videos just for the sake of it. 

Do also suggest a good lens for the same. I will be buying a 50mm in any case but also looking for Nikon 18-140 or Canon 18-135 along with that and later might but some other lens as needed. 

Do suggest and give reasons. If someone can share their personal experience then it will be great.


----------



## nac (Mar 29, 2014)

Both the cameras are good. You got to find yourself which one suits your needs. Do little research, I hope you're doing it already...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 29, 2014)

Its a really tough one ...similar price ...lot of good features ...D7100 have a really fast focus and very sharp images ...70D have good performance at video  ...

Will read some comparisons then would comment more


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 30, 2014)

Both are good.Its tough choice indeed. The 70D has the revolutionary sensor which makes focusing really very fast with STM lens amd thats a big plus. Images are Sharp as always.Has got one of the very best metering systems which is very simple to use too.Noise is very low too with the new sensor and it has got the new Digic 5 and excellent UI with touch. In this age smart phones really makes us touch even our CRTs by mistake! It  also has built in WiFi! Nikon also has a very formidable challenger in the guise of D7100 that now comes without the OLPV which generates sharp images now and has a good metering system. Visit a Shop hold both in your hands and see which one do you like. Yes both have cons but they are too petty to judge them on those.


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2014)

Are AA filter and low pass filter same or different? If different, does D7100 lacks both of them???


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 30, 2014)

Aside from the moire is there anything else to be aware of before removing the AA filter? 

Because the AA filter is a physically glued part of the low pass filter stack, removing it would also remove the infrared blocking filter. This would cause your now very sharp, detailed images to be contaminated with infrared light. In order to prevent this we replace the low pass filter stack with our own custom infrared blocking filter. This change could potentially shift the white balance a bit but this minor issue can easily be corrected with a custom white balance preset in camera or in post processing.



*www.lifepixel.com/blog/anti-aliasing-low-pass-filter-removal


They are all the same Olpf/blur/aa


*www.maxmax.com/olpf_study.htm


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 30, 2014)

I know both of them are too close and have their strong and weak points. I am so confused and that is the reason I was asking for help... 

D7100 has a sharper image and is well tested. Lot of professional photographers use this as a second and it proofs that it perfectly sits very close to the professional full frame cameras. 

70D on the other hand has a new sensor and better live view. I am not considering the video aspect as I am not too much into that. It has a fast focus and have more range of lens to choose from. Being still new, there are some error found on some of the pieces. (Some cameras has focusing issue and gives blurred images). Yes I agree 70D has a lot of new features and some of them are really exclusive.


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2014)

By experience Sujoy has said the IQ and all doesn't matter much (meaning, almost all the cameras have good enough IQ for an enthusiast. Correct me if I am wrong Sujoy). It comes down to how simple/easy to handle the piece of camera.
Amount of controls one offers.
Features - The ones you need/appreciate
Range of lenses and its prices.
Range of other camera accessories and its prices. 
Which one (system) won't make a big dent/hole in your pocket?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2014)

absolutely nac ....but then both 70D and D7100 are semi-pro DSLR and would have equally good body and controls ....IQ is really overhyped word ...and those test results are just like election opinion polls 
I would say D7100 is very good for wildlife ...and 70D have the big advantage in video...but your decesion also depend on what lens you are planning to purchase ....

Third party lens are equally good for both system ....Nikon have cheaper lens at lower end (18-55,55-300VR,70-300VR,35mm)...where canon have better long range lenses (400mm 5.6,70-200 f4 non IS , 100-400) 

Another aspect you can consider is Nikon's old manual lenses ...which are cheap and will give you equally good result...like 105mm micro AIS lens can be get for just 10k or a 50mm 1.4 AIS lens can be got for 5k ...focus you have to do manually
Nikon also have cheaper AF lenses like 80-200 f2.8 which cost 55k new where canon have 70-400 f4 for that price .


----------



## nac (Mar 31, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> those test results are just like election opinion polls
> 50mm 1.4 AIS lens can be got for 5k ...focus you have to do manually



If that's the case, I will prefer Nikon when I look for used body. 
I don't mind focusing manually, but just for knowledge... Will it AF with D90 and up??


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2014)

comon nac   I said its a manual lens ...manual lens means it have no electronics inside ...it will meter with D80, D90, D7000, D7100 and all above but will not AF..they are AI,AIS lens
The 2nd type is AF lens like cheap 50mm 1.8 costing 5k or 85mm 1.8 cost 22k these are AF lens and screw driven lenses ...I have disected that 50mm lens and it have a long screw inside and our dslr have a screwdriver sort of thing which fits in there and rotates it


----------



## nac (Mar 31, 2014)

^ My paper knowledge are limited and that too with AF/AFS lenses. I didn't know AI/AIS lenses have no electronic connection to connect with DSLR. I will look into AIS lenses and learn what it can and can't.  
Thanks 

- - - Updated - - -

It seems like everything will be manual (AF, metering...) for all the cameras below D7000. But I would still prefer it.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2014)

LOL sorry ...I didnt ment to be rude...just that I though you must be knowing that Nikon have Non-AI ->AI ->AIS->AF ->AFD->AFS  lenses


----------



## nac (Mar 31, 2014)

No, I didn't think it was rude. Just thought that how I annoyed you by asking that 
Yeah, Nikkor have so many lenses. Just that I don't know what those terminology mean to an end user.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2014)

let me tell you some details in camera talk thread


----------



## nac (Mar 31, 2014)

Check out this... 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/181565-60d-70d-buying-advice-3.html#post2091080


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 31, 2014)

ajayashish said:


> I know both of them are too close and have their strong and weak points. I am so confused and that is the reason I was asking for help...
> 
> D7100 has a sharper image and is well tested. Lot of professional photographers use this as a second and it proofs that it perfectly sits very close to the professional full frame cameras.
> 
> 70D on the other hand has a new sensor and better live view. I am not considering the video aspect as I am not too much into that. It has a fast focus and have more range of lens to choose from. Being still new, there are some error found on some of the pieces. (Some cameras has focusing issue and gives blurred images). Yes I agree 70D has a lot of new features and some of them are really exclusive.



D7100 also has Focussing  issues. Just google and you will know.
For sharper images I always found Canons to produce inherently sharper images.

- - - Updated - - -

Most of the focussing issue with the 70D is only when you use a non STM Prime lens at F 1.8 .People using the 40mm STM pancake dont have issues.Most of the cases are with sigma and bad micro adjustment. Single point focus and One Shot option wont create problems. 18-135mm STM returns stunning results with no issues.


----------

